# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  تغطية { روح وخواطر } للملا باسم الكربلائي ...

## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ 
بعد طول انتظار وحرارة شوق لكل الموالين
نقدم لكم مختارات من الصور أثناء العمل على الإصدار المرتقب
المنقوول من موقعه الشخصي  :noworry:   :bigsmile:  
والذي يحمل اسم
" روح و خواطر "



العمل بصوت:
الحاج باسم الكربلائي
الهندسة الصوتية والتوزيع:
المهندس حسام يسري
والمهندس أحمد الزاير
العمل من إنتاج:
مؤسسة فورتين للإنتاج الفني
إدارة الإنتاج:
الاستاذ علي الناصر
الإخراج الصوتي:
الأستاذ محمد الخنيزي
والأستاذ مؤيد المهدي
،،،،
أسماء القصائد والشعراء
*مــــشـــوار الـــحـــب ... الشاعر حــيــدر طــــلاق
حــــــــــــوريـــــــــــــة ... الشاعر عــلـي السقاي
قــــــبــــل الـــوجـــود ... الشيخ عبدالكريم الزرع
حـــلـــم الـــمــدارس ... الشاعر جــابـــر الكاظمي
روح وخـــــــــواطـــــــر ... الشاعر عــلـي السقاي
شــوقــي وحـنـيـنـي ... الشاعر حــيــدر طــــلاق
على العرش استوى ... الشاعر جــابـــر الكاظمي
نــــــــور الــــعــــيــــن ... الشيخ عبدالكريم الزرع*
ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ
المهندس حسام يسري

الملحن أشرف محسن

نظرة تأمل من المبدع حسام يسري

الملا باسم الكربلائي مع انسجام متكامل في الإلقاء

صورة تجمع الملا باسم الكربلائي بالمخرج المتألق محمد الخنيزي

أيضا الملا العزيز مع المخرج المميز محمد الخنيزي

لمسات هندسية من المبدع حسام يسري

وفي الأخير صورة للمخرج محمد الخنيزي



 *****

لتحميل
مقطع يحوي عدة مقاطع للإصدار الجديد لمدة اربع دقائق 
من هناااا

مقطع شوقي وحنين أيامي 
من هناااا

مقطع مشوار الحب 
من هناااا

وننتظر الشريط كاااامل بفاااارغ الصبر  :embarrest: 
،،،،

الله يوفق الملا لكل خيررر بإذن الله 

سلامي مصحوب بدعائي للجميع 
تحيااااااتي

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكوووورة عواامية ع التغطية<<كنت راح احطها ويا الاصدار معا لكن سبقتيني

صرااحة شريط روووعه

وكله حركات

يسلموووو

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

يا غناااااااااااااااااااااااااتي عواميه 
كان مرهـ خاطري اسمعه 
مشكورهـ غناتي على المقاطع 
وبنتظاااااااار الاصدار كامل 

موفقهـ,, وعساااااااكـِ على القوووه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> مشكوووورة عواامية ع التغطية<<كنت راح احطها ويا الاصدار معا لكن سبقتيني
> 
> صرااحة شريط روووعه
> 
> وكله حركات
> 
> يسلموووو
> 
> تحياتي



 *العفو اخووي شبوول* 
*السموحه اخووي >> ان شاء الله انت تسبقني وتحط لينا الاصدار بالكامل وبسرعه :)*
*يلااا بالانتظار بفارغ الصبر* 
*موفق لكل خير*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> يا غناااااااااااااااااااااااااتي عواميه 
> كان مرهـ خاطري اسمعه 
>  ان شاء الله قريب نسمعه بالكامل 
> مشكورهـ غناتي على المقاطع 
> العفو غناااتي يا الغلااا :)
> وبنتظاااااااار الاصدار كامل 
> ان شاء الله  
> واني كماان بإنتظااره بفارغ الصبررررر
> 
> موفقهـ,, وعساااااااكـِ على القوووه



*تسلمي غلااااتوو ع الطله الحلوووه منكِ غلاااتي*
*لا عدمناااك* 
*موفقه لكل خير يارب*
*في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *العفو اخووي شبوول* 
> 
> *السموحه اخووي >> ان شاء الله انت تسبقني وتحط لينا الاصدار بالكامل وبسرعه :)*
> *يلااا بالانتظار بفارغ الصبر* 
> *موفق لكل خير*



السموووحة من ويش خيتو؟؟

ما سويتي شي انتي 

اصلا ريحتي قلوب الناس اللي تبغي تسمع مقاطع  :wink: 

ومن الحين اقولك اذا شفتي الاصدار حطيه على طوول :toung: 

ننتظر جديدك الرائع 

تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> السموووحة من ويش خيتو؟؟
> *هع السموحه لاني سبقتك خخخ هههه*
> 
> ما سويتي شي انتي 
> 
> اصلا ريحتي قلوب الناس اللي تبغي تسمع مقاطع 
> *اي الحمد لله* 
> 
> ومن الحين اقولك اذا شفتي الاصدار حطيه على طوول
> ...



 
*مشكوور اخووي شبوول على روحك الطيبه* 
*لا عدمناااك*
*موفق لكل خير* 
*دمت بود*
*تحياااتووو*

----------


## نصرالله

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية

----------


## أمينه

مشكورة وما قصرتي إختي

الله يعطيش ألف عافيه  

تقبلي تحياتي

هذه أنا 
أمينه

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورة غناتي ما قصرتي 
نحن ايضا ننتظر بفارغ الصبر
موفقة

----------


## hope

يسلمو حبيييبة قلبي عوآميييهـ 
جاري تحميل المقطع 4 دقايق ^_^ << مااتتصوري قد ايش ودي اسمعه هآآع 

يسلموو يالغلآ,,
ربي يعطيك الف عآفيهـ 

ننتظر الاصدار كآمـــل منك او من شبل ^_^

دمتي بخير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

نصر الله 
أمينه
هدوء الغرام
يسلموو ع التواجد الحلو 
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم جميع يارب
تحياااتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> يسلمو حبيييبة قلبي عوآميييهـ 
> الله يسلمك غنااتي يا الغلاا 
> 
> جاري تحميل المقطع 4 دقايق ^_^ << مااتتصوري قد ايش ودي اسمعه هآآع 
> يلاااا عليك بالعافيه  
> 
> يسلموو يالغلآ,,
> ربي يعطيك الف عآفيهـ 
> 
> ...





تسلمي حبيبة قلبي hope
ع التواجد الحلوو والطيب منكِ يا الغلااا
والاصدار بتلقيه عند شبوول حركااات نزل واخيراً خخخ 
موفقه لكل خير يارب
دمتي بكل الاماني ^_^

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
يعطيك العافيه
هالشريط مره جنان 
ربي يحفظ الملا 
وننتظر منه الجديد
وفقك الله ياحاج باسم الكربلائي
في ميزان الاعمال جميعا
وشكرا

----------

